# Gear- leashes/collars



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I know for trialing they need a fursaver and 6 foot leash (I think) and 33 foot leash for tracking. Correct? 

What I would like to know is what is your preferences for leashes, collars, harnesses and long lines for training? 

Favorite materials, length and what width works best for you and your dogs? 

I am planning a trip to Amish country soon in the search to add even more leashes, collars, harnesses and long lines to my already expansive inventory.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Trial leash does not have to be 6'... it can be shorter. Shorter is actually a lot easier to store since you don't use a leash much at all in trial except for portions of the BH. Shorter/thinner leashes are easier to sling around waist, over shoulder or stuff in a pocket where the leash will spend the majority of it's trial time. Waist/belt leads are very common.

For leashes in general, I like leather. It's about all I use. I have them of various lengths and widths by my favorite is may 36" x 3/4" leather lead. I use it for most everything I need a leash for, including trial. Though I use my 4' Gripper lead quite a bit in nasty, rainy weather as well.

For training we frequently use: fur saver collars, pinch collars, 1" flat leather collar, 2" wide aggitation collar, aggitation harness and a variety of long lines.

About the only time I use my 33' long line is tracking in trial. It's just too long for most training scenarios. My 15' long line gets used a lot in all phases of training. Both are just single layer 3/4" nylon. I do like tubular nylon better than regular single ply nylon for long lines and have a newer 33' tracking line that is tubular nylon and feels nicer in the hands. I hate anything made of thin, round nylon (like climbing rope type nylon). Gets tangled too easily and is really hard on the hands. One of these days I hope to upgrade to betathane/biothane long lines. We also have an 8' horse lead rope, the big soft round nylon kind, that gets used quite a bit for protection when doing work where the handler is supposed to "stand like a pole". Being big around and soft it's just easier to hang onto than a regular nylon long line.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Another thing I wanted to mention, when it comes to leather goods, one thing I always look for (other than just general quality of the leather, which is very important) is that the areas where pieces come together are both stitched and riveted. Not just stitching, not just riveting. Both. It's much more secure that way. Though certain braiding techniques on leashes without stitching/riveting are just as good and secure, and look neat too.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks Chris, I will be sure to mention that and see what the Amish can do for me.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have small hands so I prefer a smaller width on my leashes. 1/2" is the biggest I go.

Always leather. I have heard good things about the faux-leather stuff but haven't actually tried it myself.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a ton of stuff (a lot just from "collecting" random leads and collars), but this is what I actually USE every week:

Fursaver collar - use for show, tracking, and general all purpose 

Prong collar - sometimes used in obedience

Tab - I have a homemade one made of the string that got ripped out of a gappay ball and a regular leash snap, generally for OB I have a tab on the prong collar and a longer line on a flat or fursaver and work the dog off lead except if a correction on the prong is needed, and have the long line to step on if he should ever take off

4' x 1/2" Bridgeport leather lead - connected to the collar during protection so I can pick it up and keep him moving when running the sleeve, or lift him off the sleeve. I love this lead, this is my trial lead for Kenya.

Bridgeport leather harness - for protection

10' or 15' x 1/4" ASAT line - I made two of these out of a longer tracking line, I use these leashes as the drag line during obedience and the line that attaches to the harness in protection. I'm also using it for tracking at the moment since I'm not working as far from my dog as one would in a trial and I much prefer the ASAT material


I also have: more leather tabs, a second prong collar (smaller links, more links), extra Fursavers, a 8' x 1/2" leather line, homemade 35" tracking line, Bridgeport leather buckle slip collar, Gun Dog Supply 1" leather flat collar w/ ID plate (his general purpose, 24/7 wear collar), and a bunch of non-working dog type collars, leashes, and lines. I keep all my dog stuff in my van so everything is with me when I show, trial, and train. I have one canvas bag that floats between the house and van where I keep the prong, tab, and a few leashes for training at home.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have the RAM-tech leashes from Ray Allen and love them. They're synthetic but have a leather feel. They come in 1/2 and 3/4 inch widths. Being female, I got the 1/2 inch which fits great in my hand. At training class, whenever I ask someone to hold my leash the person goes, "ohhhh, I love the feel of this leash." 

http://www.rayallen.com/product/ram-tech_leather_alternative_agitation_leads/Leads-Collars


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Oh yeah, tabs. I've got a ton of different tabs in different lengths and materials, some with handles and some without. The one I use the most is probably the 10" leather with the little wooden T-handle at the end.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have the beeta stuff in all kinds of widths and lengths - I use a 1/2 or 5/8 wide by 20ish long on the field....I actually just got some in purple







- my helper, who is a state trooper and trains SAR as well, always uses his "leather" long line







that I got for him, and it took me 15 minutes to convince him that the beeta is NOT LEATHER!!!

I got a bunch of lines in beeta in purple in 1 inch by accident.....

I have nice agitation collars with tapered ends so they are not so bulky, and harnesses...tons of leads in leather and beeta in various configurations of braids and twists...I am a leash junky!!! My favorite is a flat wide latigo braided lead that I use for agitation - about 10 feet long...had it custom made in Kentucky


----------



## MLinn730 (Jan 19, 2006)

A must for me with short leashes is a ring on the handle so you can clasp it around your shoulder. My last visit to Lancaster I didn't see any like that so I think you might have to ask for it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumI have the beeta stuff in all kinds of widths and lengths - I use a 1/2 or 5/8 wide by 20ish long on the field....I actually just got some in purple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lee,

Is there a website for the "beeta" leashes?


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

For obedience I like the shorter and thinner leashes too.. I think mine is 36" by 1/2" thick, the longer it is just gets in the way. 

For Tracking I have one of those ones Lee gave me I guess it's called Beeta? I do like it because it drys and cleans up really nice. Not sure how long it is but it's not 33' 

I use the tracking line for protection too..with a harness Lee gave me.. Lee where did you get that harness? ( I like it!)


----------

